# Waheed's Heart Recovery Journal



## Guest (Oct 25, 2010)

It's been aaages since I regularly posted on here. Over the last few weeks I have undergone a massive change to my life, concerning my health mainly. I thought I would stick this up to document my (hopefully) progressive battle against the heart problems I am currently suffering.

So a few weeks ago, all was well, weight was approx 225lbs, arms sitting at 19" for the first time in my life (2 years to get from 18 to 19!) looking big, hench etc LOL...while all the while I felt like total shyte health wise. Smashing food down all the time, training, a stressful job, stressful times with my mrs, I was not looking aftermyself properly. I am not toally ignorant towards my health, I got regular blood work done and have never had any problems.

So a few weeks ago, sat morning, woke with a huge thud in my chest. My heart started racing, missing beats, palpitating, not beating for a few seconds and thudding again...VERY uncomfortable feeling. I say to my mrs its probably nothing and il just rest on the sofa. This was at 9am. By 1pm I had to go and get my daughter for the weekend and she lives approx 20 miles away. So by the time I get there, I park, get out of my car, walk up the drive and I feel so short of breath, sweating profusely, everywhere is spinning. My ex looks at me and is like WTF so I call NHS direct and after numerous retarded questions, I get told to get down A&E pronto.

So down to A&E, triage nurse see's me, hooks me up to an ECG, she is quite young and her face said it all. "Do you feel ok Mr Akhtar?" my heart was at 185bpm, BP through the roof. So I am quickly rushed to resus where I have a load of docs and nurses flaffing about me, putting lines in my arm hands etc etc. So I am given a drug called flecanide, which drop my HR down to 80 BPM, they kept me there for a few hours and said "ok we dont know whats caused this but its sorted, get to your docs on monday and arrange further checks with a cardiologist"

So that was that! Went docs Monday and he said he was going to arrange, listened to my heart, all sounds ok. Phew, relief.

Thursday comes, heart starts flip flopping about again, off to docs, he says as my heart is not racing just palpitating, to relax and not worry and il get checked out when I see the cardiologist at the hospital.

Get home, sit on sofa, watch Judge Judy, get up to make a drink, room spins, black out, on my sofa again. Blacked out for a few seconds. Decide this is not right so back to hospital where I have been for 6 days.

Numerous tests, ecg's, echos later and the verdict:

I suffer from paroxysmal atrial fibrillation - a heart rhythm condition which causes the heart to at times palpitate/speed up etc. AF makes you more susceptible to things like stroke and cardiac arrest

My heart has been damaged by the attack I had,overall the whole heart is enlarged, my atrium are stretched, my left ventric enlarged, my right ventricle slightly enlarged, mild tricuspid regurgitation but nothing to be concerned about. My EF (ejection fraction rate or pumping ability) of my heart is 35%. Obv way down from what it should be.

Of course many many questions gear related came up and they tried to relate it to gear. I think my neglect for cardio and keeping my heart in tip top shape was to blame as was my sh*t lifestyle.

So now I cannot train at all! Light cardio only.

THE PLAN:

Take my meds which are designed to slow down my heart and keep it in a regular rhythym to allow my heart to normalise from the attack it had. Once its functioning as it should, start light training, au naturelle, plenty of cardio, keep weight a lean 200lbs, lead a more active lifestyle and look after myself!

I have another heart check (echo) on 3rd Nov, an MRI a week later and a check with my cardiologist 23rd dec. I also have a private check booked with a top london electrophysician on 2nd nov.

Next update will be next week once I have had my echo and private consultation. During the echo I wil hopefully be able to see if my pumping rate has increased.

Right now I am depressed, losing weight and muscle by the day, tired all the time, ****ed off etc etc. Lets see if I can get this sorted! :thumb:


----------



## lump89 (Aug 13, 2010)

Sorry to hear this mate, it sounds completely crazy. I wish you the best recovery and hope you get better asap.


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

Scary stuff there bro...do you mind if i ask your age?

I think many of us neglect cardio and just concentrate of getting bigger withouth paying much attention to "HEALTH".

your story has certainly made me want to up my cardio...

Hope you get well soon dude....

Did the doctors say it's specifically down to gear?


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2010)

Cheers guys. Im 27 - doc did say that the reason why my heart and left ventricle are enlarged could be down to gear, however because my heart was pumping at 180 bpm poss more for 4-5 hours that saturday, this is the reason why my pumping ability is down and that my atrium are stretched.

I dont think it was gear. Triggers for atrial fibrillation are things like caffeine (I was using a fair amount) stress (had loads of this) alcohol (this was no prob for me here)

I had loooads of stress prior to this, I think this was the end result - along with poor cardio.

Makes you think about life and what really matters!

Also wanted to thank essexboy from here who has helped me no end and stopped me from going insane- big thanks mate.


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

what gear were u on at the time ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2010)

I was not on gear - been clean for 7 months, give or take a random tab here or there pwo but no proper cycle etc for ages.


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Dude! That sounds scary!! Certainly has made me rethink about how important looking after your health is. Its easy to get side tracked into 'getting as big as possible' with complete disregard whether your potentially setting yourself up for health problems in the future!

I can't imagine how you feel right now but I hope you recover fella!! Look after yourself, eat health and when the time is right add that cardio and look after your heart!!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Sounds like a nightmare! I hope you get better and thanks for sharing

This has made me want to get regular checks


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2010)

Cheers Gents, what I would say to all, and I know Pscarb does this, is get a 6 monthly echocardiagram and of course regualr checks.

Bloods may show your fine, but does not show if your heart is deformed in anyway. Honestly folks, please do it!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Sorry to hear this and hopefully your on the road to recovery now


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Nightmare mate, really sorry to hear but it look's as if it's being taken care of, and you know what the score is now.. wish you all the best with your recovery.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2010)

Cheers MissBC and Heineken.

I was going to keep this off the boards, but if my journal encourages more people to get more checks, do more cardio and live healthier then I will be happy!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Waheed_Akhtar said:


> Cheers Gents, what I would say to all, and I know Pscarb does this, is get a 6 monthly echocardiagram and of course regualr checks.
> 
> Bloods may show your fine, but does not show if your heart is deformed in anyway. Honestly folks, please do it!


I had a check up in January as i had palpitations, luckily everything was fine and it was something called a Thyroid Storm... I had just done an hours cardio and took 100mcg T3 before bed, bad idea lol

Was well worried, they said heart is fine and i wan't to keep getting checks now to make sure


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2010)

I agree romper - I neglected it in a big way - ridiculous way of thinking "more cardio = less size" SO gutted I did this - live and learn eh.


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

Sorry to hear mate, hope feeling better.

Also sure whatever muscle you lose you'll get back quick enough, good thing about muscle memory :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2010)

doylejlw said:


> Sorry to hear mate, hope feeling better.
> 
> Also sure whatever muscle you lose you'll get back quick enough, good thing about muscle memory :thumbup1:


I hope so mate, I hope so! Cheers bro


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Scary stuff, I think too often people think things like this only happen to others. Really hope your recovery goes well.


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

ALRIGHT BRO!! **** man sorry to hear u aint well! just when i was thinking of a trip to luton to get out on the **** and ****!! u should be ok with light cardio did they say u can do light weights i mean very light u mite get away with it!! i changed gym a week ago feel like a complete beginner ive started from scratch i was doing no cardio and eating **** im currently 195llbs but a fair bit of fat i reckon but now im doing cardio for 20 mins high intensity after each session! how many times a week was you going to the gym b4 then mate?? oh and hows ur little one about time u came over here for a holiday mite do u good buddy


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2010)

Cheers markm appreciate it mate.

Jamie! Yes bro! I was going gym 3-4 times a week before...as for light weights, I may get away with it but while the old ticker aint pumping properly I aint going to risk it until its back to a more normal state. Little one is cool, hard work lol but cool. Holiday sounds good man il deffo have to come over and check u and ben next year, next 3 months are pretty much head down, relax, focus on health and chilling for me. Gym is out the way for a while, but I pray il get back to it! Hows your family mate?


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

yes mate deffinatley for the next 3 months chill and dont get wound up about not going!! its so hard to do as a doctor tells u. when i was put in hospital for 7 weeks they told me when i got home to bed rest for 2 weeks and i ignored wat they said and spent another 2 weeks in hospital. just relax bro and enjoy ur little girl some more. yeah its bloody hard especially with two of them. im thinking of going to the gym 5 days a week do u think it would be a gd idea or best to stick to the 4 days im already doing ?? :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2010)

Nice one bro. As for how often, all depends onyour goals? I find I grow best heavy training 3 days and eating fcuk loads and getting plenty of rest. 5 days for me = overtraining and i never found it of any benefit. Genetically your similar to me (as per skinny boys in college LOL) I think 3 days decent hard sessions and cardio in between would be good enough for you. Remember you've only been at this a few months now, consistency is key, dont expect (as I did lol) huge changes quick. Just enjoy life, enjoy training and family, make a plan, stick to it and results will come bro trust me.


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

well think ill stick to my 4 days of hard training beleive me ben was sick on thursday lol. yeah man we was skinny innit lol they were gd times. i have just started recording everything i do at the gym in a notebook etc.. i think thats my biggest problem i want to see changes now. im getting better with my patients lol it took u like 7 years to get where u are innit? i just want pecs then ill no im getting somewhere :thumb: hope ur feeling better soon mate and keep on here we should chat more often i need a personal trainer haha


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2010)

Cheers bro, yeah they were proper good times lol. Feel free to PM me any questions anytime bro. Yeah it took me 7 years to get to a decent size and condition. Easy part eseentially is bulking, hard bit is making the bulk look decent and getting into condition lol


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Scary **** mate.

Hope all comes well for ya bro :thumbup1:


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

good luck with your recovery mate


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

yeah i will do mate thanks for the advice!! i put on a new journal u will have to take a look and tell me what u think take it easy bro!


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Wow.

Hope you're ok dude. I make sure I do 30 mins CV daily now as I'm scared of anything like this happening with having two kids.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2010)

Cheers guys for your support - Chris my thoughts exactly, I have a little girl so in that respect this has been devestating for me.

Bassline boy - I have never run big cycles like I have seen on here, test wise 500mg - 750mg, with deca or npp at 300-400mg and when I have used orals I only really use dbol at 40mg though I did once use anavar at 100mg pd for 6 weeks - never huge doses, although I have stayed on for long periods in the past.

So right now diet wise, just healthy eating! Calories down from 4k a day to 2k, protein from 300g to 50-100g, loads of fruit and veg, a fair few mineral supps, lots of fluids. Weight is falling off, apart from my shoulders I dont even look like I train lol.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2010)

bassline boy said:


> jesus mate yeah them cylces arnt big at all realy there about the same amount as what i do now sometimes been upto 1g a week.been thinking about jacking in gear soon been using on and off ten years now.not saying this caused your problems though.
> 
> did you ever have any kinda of chest pains leading upto your problems ive had a few dodgy doos in the past think it was anxity but was scary but no chest pains saying that though ive had pins and needels down my left arm befor.!!


Chest pains not really bro - had a few times when I felt heart racing for a min or so and immediately got worried -when on gear I found I got very paranoid anyways as you think everything thats happening to your body is a result of gear use lol.

Again I say for those who use gear - get your heart checked, you dont know if you have an underlying condition or what state your heart is in - if your in it for the long run get checked.


----------



## bigkiwi (Oct 2, 2008)

Mate sorry to hear about this. The good thing is it was looked out before something more serious happened. Don't be too disheartened though. Look at it as a life changing experience and perhaps consider another hobby. There are a lot of positives to take out of it. I know i won't be able to keep up what i'm doing bb related and looking forward to a life of golf and beer in the future.

There's a video in my thread below for something similar (enlarged heart problems)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroids-associated-drugs-articles/115629-nz-ifbb-pro-justin-rys-effects-abuse.html


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2010)

Cheers bigkiwi - jesus poor Justin! I feel blessed I am not in his position however a problem with the heart is still a problem!

Once (If) I am allowed to train again, I will take things with a whole new attitude and perspective. Health is key. I have only missed training 3/4 times in 7 years and only due to holidays or illness. I have not trained in a month - I find it difficult as it was my release but I know its not right at this time. I hope I get better and if I can train again, il stay lean, healthy, fit and as strong as I can.

Cheers for the vid, I hope many others watch it also.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Hey Mate

Didnt think had seen you post in a fair while!!!

Fck, mate, sorry to hear all your health issues, as your probably aware had a fair few of my own lololol

Scared me sh1tless thinking I could never use gear or train again, sad as that may sound..

SO believe me, I feel your pain mate...

I hope you can get everything sorted, and with luckk get yourself back on mend and back in gym 

19" guns is super awesome 

But obvioulsy, your health and being there for your daughter must come 1st 

TBH, only reason I would stop training and\or using gear ful stop was if was going to have detrimenal effect on my daughter, would not stop for me alone..

I know you love youl ittle girl, so get mended soon mate, send me pm if need help\advice

joe


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

good luck bro


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2010)

Cheers Joe and Vlb - Joe Pm'd you mate


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

PM'd


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2010)

Ok...update time! I was not going to update this until I had some positive news to update with so here I go:

So a month or so ago my heart was in a state: Left venticle dilated, right ventricle dilated, atrium stretched, tricuspid valve was regurgitating, whole heart enlarged. My pumping ability was 35% and I was told I have heart failure.

It has been the hardest few weeks for me...

I have not trained at all obviously, not eaten as a BB but as a 'normal' person lol. Maybe 50g max protein a day.

I have gone from 15 and a half stone to 14 stone. However I am surprised I have some good shape left, arms still ok ish at 17", chest is there and not dropped much size, delts there but lost a fair amount. Legs lost alot, waist lost 3 inches.

Most importantly, I have felt so much better! A normal diet (3 healthy meals and fruit snacks, loads of water and fish oils) have made me wake up feeling refreshed, I have more energy in the day etc so I have been shocked. My face has lost weight which has made me look younger and alot better in general.

So the news. I went to the hospital last week for an echo scan. I was shocked and my cardiologist was too. My heart, in all manners has returned to normal size and pumping ability. It was a case of if my pumping ability got worse I was going on a heart transplant list, to say I was relieved was an understatement!!

However, I did not want to get too happy...I had an MRI scan to go which was the proper detailed one...they took 1300 images of my heart, I was in the damn tube thing for 75 minutes, talk about claustrophobic!

However last night, having not heard anything, I called my docs and the results had just come in. They say my heart function is normal, pumping is normal, no need for follow up! Woooohoooooo :bounce: :bounce:

So I am to stay on medication for the next year - I also found out from a few great online forums a mineral stack which I feel has no doubt helped me heart recovery:

3g taurine, 5g potassium, 500mg magnesium, 150mg coq10.

I will continue with these minerals for general heart health and will be using coq10 but at 60mg daily - I will be adding in ribose to this as it helps the heart repair and renew after training.

I am allowed to train again, allowed to drive, allowed to return to normality. I cannot tell you how relieved I am! So....I am itching to get back to training, however it is all on a different level and I am seeing it froma different perspective now. It is now all about health and fitness, no more carrying big bodyweights and looking bloated and feeling sh*t!

My new goals:

14 stone lean, high fitness levels, abs totally visible with decent strength. Looking trim, feeling healthy and more energy levels.

No gear, no creatine, no prohormones - the only supplement I will be taking is a protein powder of some sort with some WMS pwo. Thats it. No alcohol, no caffeine other than one cup of tea with my breakfast lol! (alcohol and caffeine can flare up probs with my heart quickly)

I have not trained in 2 months, not eaten for training and my strength I imagine is all gone! I am going back to basics, diet and training wise.

Training will be either on a sat or sun morning and this will be: Chest, Shoulders, Biceps, abs

Tuesday: Back and triceps, abs

Friday will be legs and calfs, abs

I really need to smash my legs.

Diet:

7.00am: 5 egg white, 3 yolk omelette, 3 choc weetabix with warm semi skimmed milk, mineral supps.

10.30am: Protein shake, banana

13.00pm: Chicken wrap/tuna pasta/basmati rice and chicken, 2 portions fruit,lots of water. EVO

16.00pm: Protein shake, banana

Train: 17.30pm

PWO 18.45pm: hydrolysed whey, 40g wms

Dinner 20.00pm Chicken, lamb, beef etc with a carb source and vegetables. Whatever I fancy here really. Salmon twice weekly.EVO

Nothing before bed, if I get hungry maybe an omellete or something. I make the above to be circa 230-250g protein, moderate carbs, lots of EVO with fish oils. Alot of water too.

So I start training tomorrow morning, first sesh back, I will probably do alot of machine work etc to get some strength back.

Thank you all so much for your kind words, it has helped me. I plan to stay healthy and never get back into the trap I was in before. God bless you all


----------



## THE COLONEL (Mar 25, 2009)

Thats great news mate all the best in the future hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2010)

Cheers Colonel - long time no speak bro how u been getting on?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Amazing, amazing, amazing! You must be on cloud nine!! So happy for you Waheed.

Good luck with your training and new goals mate.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2010)

Cheers Daz, your right, totally happy, it feels like I can live again as depression had well and truly set in! Makes you realise whats important too, cheers mate.


----------



## rizlagreen (Oct 30, 2010)

all the best bruv,health and happiness first


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Am chuffed for you mate.

Onwards and upwards my friend.

Will you be introducing a small amount of cardio?


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

that is great news dude....chuffed for ya...  ....get on that treadmill and don't stop....:cool:


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2010)

That must be such a relief. Congratulations mate


----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

Glad to hear the positive news mate. Interesting aspect on the ribose being directly linked to heart repair (didnt even know you could purchase ribose separately)! Hope you get healthier and stronger mate.


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

glad to hear it bro!! training looks good i need to start doing abs really and ur diet looks really good its something i could follow quite easily really!! dont forget to get ur **** over here for a holiday next year!!

:thumb:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

just came across this mate. its been a while!

glad things worked themselves out, just get back into the training and enjoy it 

ive lost alot of weight recently, but i feel so much better for it and look and feel better too.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Glad you are feeling a lot better mate, hope all goes well for the future, it might have been nothing to do with the gear these things just happen, my wife who does not smoke or drink, or take any kind of drug, got ventricular tachycardia last year , she had all the tests you had, and now she is on medication, proberly for life, she was very active, worked out with light dumbbells walked everywhere, ate healthy food, but she still got this problem, chin up mate and good luck for the future.


----------



## tiptoe (Jun 22, 2007)

hi mate i know how you feel. I had massive problems from last jan up untill march this year. I had plalpitations skipped beats ect, struggling to breath had to stop training. I kept going to docs saying something isn't right. they said i am fine. Still can't train getting out of breath all the time even when doing simple things at home.

This unfortunatley had the knock on effect of causing massive anxiaty which made the palpitations really bad i thought something was wrong with me. Finally in december i went to see a Bupa doc for the princely sum of £100 for 30 mins! Anyway it was the best £100 i have ever spent as he diagnosed me with asthma brought on by flu which turned into bronchitus at the start of last year. my regular docs had refused to treat this and said it would dissapear so now i was stuck with this! great!

the doc at bupa also refered me to see a chardiologist with the palpitations and skipped beats ect. eventually in march i was a specialist at nuffield who did an echocardiagram which showed a small hole in one of the tunes going from my hear to my lungs. this sounds bad but he said in no way is it effecting the function of my heart and i have had it all my life. apparently everyone is born with the hole and after a few weeks it closes up but somethimes it doesn't fully which happened in my case. He said i do need to get an mri done on it at some point but i can carry on as normal and get training and back to life.

The specialist explained what palpitatins were why they happened and mine were nothing to worry about. low and behold now i know i am ok all of a sudden they are no where near as bad and my anxiaty has pritty much dissapeared.

Its **** but once you know you are ok you will be fine mate so chin up and good luck with everything.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2010)

Cheers guys for all your positive comments - Ken your right it may not be related to gear, its the atrial fibrillation that imo, caused the damage. However like u say, these things happen to the best of us. My best wishes to you and your wife.

Dom - long time bro, whats happened with u for losing the size? illness/cut? Either way, your right, deffo feel better!

Dilky I am there with bells on trust me bro!

Bass - forgot to mention cardio will be 5x mornings a week, banana or some oat cakes with some water and I am then off for low intensity cardio for 30 mins. I will also be hitting the treadmill after weights. Cardio is totally new to me, so I will be getting into it!

Cheers Rizla, chris, mb and pira, kind words much appreciated.

Tiptoe, it sounds like you also have paroxysmal atrial fibrillation? have u checked this out? dont mean to worry you its just those symptoms sound so familiar. I have asthma too, im glad you managed to get a diagnosis too as its horrible when you dont know and are continually worried!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i was up at 19st, but very watery and bloated, felt unhealthy but was strong as fvck. just general life things made me eat a bit less (women lol) so lost alot of size, but i feel and look alot better for it.

you can still look good lighter though. maybe you should take up a sport aswell as weightlifting? ive been thinking of this recently just something different


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2010)

BigDom86 said:


> i was up at 19st, but very watery and bloated, felt unhealthy but was strong as fvck. just general life things made me eat a bit less (women lol) so lost alot of size, but i feel and look alot better for it.
> 
> you can still look good lighter though. maybe you should take up a sport aswell as weightlifting? ive been thinking of this recently just something different


19st fcuk lol, alot of weight man...I was thinking of taking up a sport too, but with work, my mrs and home study for a few quals I dont have time, getting back on the 5 a side footy tho lol! All about keeping a healthy balance imo.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Damn mate crazy storey, and u scared the hell out of me, i am living a very stressfull life and i already got a bad case of IBD form it.

I think i will go get a heart check up.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

awesome new mate, coq10 is a a very important supplement especially as we start to age


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

Thats awesome news, when you made this thread it was a real eye opener for me


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2010)

Cheers guys, I was in two minds to even start this, but if it helps people look after their heart more and get regular checks etc then thats worth it for me.

Hilly your right coq10 is v.important...ive read several studies of those suffering with heart failure extending their lives considerably by supplementing this at 180-210mg. I will be staying on a low dose of it and will be adding ribose to it twice a week.


----------



## tiptoe (Jun 22, 2007)

well I am 100% confident i am ok as the guy i saw was one of the top heart specialists in the country. he did loads of tests as well as my echocardiagram and said it was fine. he explained how and why the irratic beats can happen and saaid that sometimes random impules can fire and cause it to happen. tbh he explained it much better than i did there but i was confident with his explaination of things and have to trust he is right. if i don't i'd drive myself crazy and the anxiaty would start again thus making the palpitations come back.


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

Sorry to hear you've not been well.

All the best in your recovery.

Lee.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Aww, man I'm sad for you. You seem like a great guy and certainly don't deserve this. I hope you make as full a recovery as possible and in as short a time as possible.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Only just seen this thread, glad you're recovering so well mate.

I'm encouraged by what you say about the supps as I already take CoQ10 200mg/day and Taurine 3g/day so I'm hopefully already on the right track to a healthy heart. Been getting anxiety attacks recently myself which I thought were heart attacks at first, it can be scary stuff.

I need to get to the Doc's for a proper check up, I will do now having read this thread.


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

whats your resting heart rate now?


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2010)

Cheers all for the positive replies. Flynnie my resting HR is about 65 at the mo.

Ok so today was my first session back I was going to do it yest but I had my daughter for the first weekend in a while so that took priority.

Eating today was good and I felt good to go for the session. I did chest and tri with shoulders and I was pleasantly surprised at strength levels, I wont log the whole lot but basically flat bench 4 sets last two at 100kg, incline 4 sets, last 2 80kg, DB bench using the 30's, shoulder press military 60kg 4 sets, side laterals 12kg, tricep isolation fannying about. I have obv lost loads of strength as was benching and pressing a fair amount more, but I was looking at maybe 60kg bench and half the weights on the others.

I also did cardio which was non existent for me before, easing in gently with 20mins on treadmill at 4.5mph with a HR of 155bpm. I plan to up this gradually until I am comfortably able to do 45 mins at higher speed.

Home and a protein shake with scoop oats, followed by 5 eggs and some lamb steak with some veg and a fruit smoothie.

I feel great - I forgot the euphoric buzz I get when I finish, im still buzing now! When you take time out you forget and you tend to start falling into a trap of not bothering to go.

My gym was full of people asking what happened, it got round Luton that I 'juiced up to much and had a heart attack' so I had a fair few convo's - I put it on the teenagers that asked and said it happened as hopefully it may hold them off for a while!

My weight today was 13st 11. Lightest I have been in 6 years! I feel great for it tho, loads of energy, not feeling sleepy at work, not having to nap when I get home etc.


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

Good luck, I hope you make a full recovery and it doesn't affect your life.

Lee.


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi mate, what weight were before?


----------



## tiptoe (Jun 22, 2007)

thats great mate. I couldn't agree more how good it is to get back training after loads of problems. Mine was over a year and for a personal trainer wasn't good! Your totally right about health coming first as that is the way i look at things too. But what I have found is that when your health is good and your eating plenty of fruit and veg with some lean protein and getting your cardio done is my recovery is great too. I honestly don't think your body actually wants to grow and recover unless you are in good health physically.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2010)

Agree with your sentiments exactly tiptoe - Rudedog my weight before was 15.7 stones or thereabouts when I was first taken to hosp, so I have lost a fair amount.

Today eating has been good, been slack on the water so will get a couple litres now over the evening. Chicken and sweet potatoe wedges for dinner, am starving!


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Waheed - sorry to hear about your troubles. The main thing is that you have some idea what is going on, and when you get you electrophysiology consult you should be on track to getting ontop of this situation.

I would not have though that androgens would have been a major contributing factor, however have you played with T3, stimulants (other than caffeine) or any of the more exotic fat burners?

Also, when you say that you are doing cardio, I presume you mean low intensity cardio rather than HIIT. Just thinking that the HIIT (or any other activity causing significant O2 shortfalls) could produce an O2 demand greater than could be supplied

Did your docs talk to you about anti-coagulants, and do you use fish oils?

All the best chap.

J


----------

